# Big Red.....



## Capt. Skinx (Aug 20, 2007)

I was given some seeds from a friend (pix @ my grow journal) and told they were Big Red. Anyone heard of this strain?


----------



## daddycrazy (Dec 18, 2008)

say can u give me any info on dat big red  i have some 2 it looks really wicked holla at me


----------



## iiii (Dec 23, 2008)

Holy Shyte. This thread is like 2 years old.... It was my brother that grew that BR, and me that gave him the beans, actually. Um, the Big Red turned out to be some DANK that was nearly identical to AK-47 after it finished. Took about 9 weeks to flower, and about 5 weeks to cure completely. Sure was good, though. Good luck, man!!!!


----------



## daddycrazy (Dec 26, 2008)

have u any pictures or know were i can find pics


----------



## iiii (Dec 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don;t save pix after harvest, and I doubt my brother does either. Again, I have no way of proving it, but if you look into AK-47, and your beans are the same as mine were, it will look almost EXACTLY like that....


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 27, 2008)

it's AFG and red hair strain   let me find the pic...  and that strain prefer to grow in properly lights like MH and HPS  I don't think flours light will manage that much for this strain   good luck


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 27, 2008)

that is what you will get :hubba:


----------



## daddycrazy (Dec 27, 2008)

if that's  what it looks like during flowering than i cant wait  looks pretty wicked i would like 2 save it as a mother seeing i only had a couple of them does it grow bushy mine is sort of leggy with lots of flowering spots but once again thanx alot this is my first rip so wish me luck also do u know a reliable seed bank that wont rip me off i would LUV 2 get some that BANANA KUSH THANX HOLLA:holysheep: :holysheep:


----------



## iiii (Dec 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> that is what you will get :hubba:


 
That ain't Big Red.......


----------



## iiii (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.


----------



## daddycrazy (Dec 28, 2008)

i cant seem to find out 2 much about this strain after i flower i'll post pics


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

would like to know myself as i have never heard of the big red.


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

I am almost positive that the name "Big Red" came as a result of the color in the stalk and leaf-stems early on during Veg growth. Has a very distinct purpleish-red hue. I would be willing to bet it is a known strain with a new nickname......JMHO.


----------



## daddycrazy (Dec 28, 2008)

do you know a reliable seed bank wwant a nice  indoor bean


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 28, 2008)

iiii said:
			
		

> I am almost positive that the name "Big Red" came as a result of the color in the stalk and leaf-stems early on during Veg growth. Has a very distinct purpleish-red hue. I would be willing to bet it is a known strain with a new nickname......JMHO.


 
sorry about the pic.. these shiny hair was suppose to show redish   

I will try get that source/info.. how that strain was made and all that...

I do wish MP can keep up with all kind of strains and how to breed them.. :hubba:   that way we can look up on all kind of strains along with pictures..


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

daddycrazy said:
			
		

> do you know a reliable seed bank wwant a nice indoor bean


 
Planet Skunk.  Thank me later.
Here's the link:

hXXp://www.planetskunk.com/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2008)

daddycrazy said:
			
		

> do you know a reliable seed bank wwant a nice  indoor bean



marijuana-seeds.nl
mandalaseeds


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

Please don't change my threads HempGoddess. You made it to where the link isn't valid. How is that helping anyone? You're opinion isn't the only one that matters, moderator or not.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2008)

iiii said:
			
		

> Please don't change my threads HempGoddess. You made it to where the link isn't valid. How is that helping anyone? You're opinion isn't the only one that matters, moderator or not.....



These are the rules here.  _*I*_ did not make them.  There are no direct links.  Period.  This is Mar Passion's site and Mar Passion makes the rules.  If you are not happy with this, you are free to post elsewhere.


----------



## Hick (Dec 29, 2008)

iiii said:
			
		

> Please don't change my threads HempGoddess. You made it to where the link isn't valid. How is that helping anyone? You're opinion isn't the only one that matters, moderator or not.....


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23173  ...


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 29, 2008)

iiii said:
			
		

> Please don't change my threads HempGoddess. You made it to where the link isn't valid. How is that helping anyone? You're opinion isn't the only one that matters, moderator or not.....


 
moderators is helping ya.. for real.. 

sorry to burst anyone s bubbles


----------

